# Drove My First Transport Leg!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's wonderful, isn't it rewarding? Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to you!!!! Working with Rescue is so rewarding!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is a great feeling isnt it. I love doing transports, knowing you have helped a dog get to their furever home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome!! You helped those girls to a happy life


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ggdenny*

GGDENNY

you and your wife helped save their lives!

I know the exhilirating feeling and sense of doing something so very important I got when I drove in a transport.

Good for you and Thank You!!!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

They do look like sweeties. Thank you for helping them.


----------

